# An apology..



## giggler (Sep 13, 2011)

I just re-read some of my posts from the last few days, and now I feel bad..

I hope y'all will forgive me..

I guess I was having a few bad days, or it's the full moon or something..

Thanks, Dear List.

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------

